

Show HN: Heart rate measure with iPhone and iPod (Promocodes :)) - CoreDev
http://itunes.com/apps/soundpulse

======
CoreDev
Some weeks ago i asked myself if its maybe possible to hear my own heart with
the microphone.

After some testing around with some filters and other tools i decided to code
an app for everyone.

It does not work really good for people with slow rates like athletes but i am
working on v2 already :)

Here are some promo codes for you =D

9AKA44KP9WMK - 9TNJL4KLEL3M - PEF9H9N93MPY - XYXPKWTP7AWX

